# Bank Statement entries - any ideas?



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

Does anyone know what the following charges are on my bank statement with CGD:

imposto selo s comiss
anuidade

Thanks


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

I think that you will find the Anuidade is the charge for your debit/credit card and the impos, etc. is a tax on the Anuidade which is usually about 4%.

For example my debit card costs €9 p.a. which showed on my statement as:

ELE ANUIDADE CARTAO -8,65 
ELE IMPOSTO DE SELO -0,35

I have now moved to Activo Bank as there are no charges at all.


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

JohnBoy said:


> I think that you will find the Anuidade is the charge for your debit/credit card and the impos, etc. is a tax on the Anuidade which is usually about 4%.
> 
> For example my debit card costs €9 p.a. which showed on my statement as:
> 
> ...


Thanks John,

That makes sense as there are two charges and both myself and my wife have a MultiBanco card. I thought the account was free if you kept the balance over EUR3K but clearly not.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Perhaps you should check with the bank re the limit. Mistakes do happen.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Think you pay for cards regardless, I really only have a C/C for internet but make sure my cashback across year covers charge for card, one anomaly here if you use it for fuel then you get an extra charge + Imposto Selo (stamp duty)


----------

